# Custom B12 Sentra, Parts Sale!



## Fix (Nov 15, 2007)

Well, After my accident, where a lady slammed into my Sentra/Sunny at 75 MPH. Its been difficult to keep up on the repairs when the quality of jobs decrease... So It will be crushed... I'm completely heart broken, I truly love this car. I turned down very decent cars just to keep this one around as my only true project. I told some of my crew, and mentioned it in the mag, it was completely unexpected in my local scene, I'm the last person to jump the gun in giving up this car... perhaps this is why I've kept it for almost a year after its accident while i watched it slowly decay...

So before I let her go to scrap, I want some of the parts on her to go to good hands... I have an Erebuni complete 6 peice body kit, the back lip and front lip have been damaged due to accident, but have been completely repaird and reinforced, so they are stronger than they were originaly built, they just need to be smoothed down and regeled...

I have 2 door mirrors with LED lights that have gold and blue LEDs,

I also have a custom mesh grille made by me with a modern Nissan Emblem, I've taken it apart to start to clean it up and finish it, but now that im parting with her, Its no use... all you have to do is get some body maybe, or fiber glass here and there and sand it down and you should be good to go... the mesh grille has increased the air in my engine bay by a lot! the stock ones are engine chokers!

I also have reverse glow gauges that glow blue. instead of MPH they are khm. They havent been used, still new in the box from japan. 

I also have a full set of G2 KYBs, the front ones have only been used for about a month, drivein to work and back, and I havent had time to put the back ones yet because I had to do some repairs... so they are still in great condition...

I also have some cheap coil overs... I really would not suggest them, as they are crap, and make your ride unbearbly rough! they are only good on the drag stip where its smooth id say!


Just Tell me what you want and make an offer... I also have all stock parts for my car if you need anything... I have a pair of 87-88 model tail lights in good condition, and 89-90 tail lights that have been blacked out and look more like supra tail lights, but they are pretty ugly now, just to be honest with you. 

I also have a stock wing from a Silvia, that was also stock on our sentra sunnys. has one minor ding/cut in the very back thin as a CD. easy to fill.


hit me up!


-Fix


----------



## Spitrod (Sep 22, 2008)

PM'd on the KYBs..


----------



## Fix (Nov 15, 2007)

here are some pics of my car so you can see what im talkin about.


























here is also a cartoon thingy i was attempting to make. they have pixle art for cars im sure some of you are aware of... sadly you can't find blue prints for this car anywhere anymore... so I had to custom design my own, and made my own body kit, pretty much in a some what ok attempt to make it look like my car... you guys can have it and play with it... its the only one you'll ever find until some one here makes another so take it while you can...









-Fix


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

hey bro, are the gauges for a sport coupe or sedan cluster?


----------



## Fix (Nov 15, 2007)

Its the face, the face is a white, blue lettering, numbers glow blue... its very rare, the company that made these has long been out of bis, and only made a few, I'm not sure of any other company that has ever made them... But it should fit both vehicles so aslong as you have a manual... this means you gauges have to have the shift Tac aswell.... It can still work on ones without it, but the tac of course wont unless you convert your gauges...

-Fix


----------



## Fix (Nov 15, 2007)

send me a pic of ur gauges and i'll tell you for sure... I'll post a pic of the face tonight.

-Fix


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

yeah, i have a sport coupe so i've got the tach cluster. i'm interested dude, really interested.


----------



## DB45 (Sep 3, 2008)

How much for that body kit bro u think it will fit on my 89 sentra i have no idea of a price is it custom made cuz ive never seen a body kit for sentras and some pics would be nice also


----------



## Spitrod (Sep 22, 2008)

I didn't see that front lip when I looked at the photos before. 
What did that lip come off of? Just curious..


----------



## becklox6 (Apr 17, 2009)

*Coilovers*

How much are you selling your coilovers? for sentra/sunny b12. How can I pay the item if ever? I'm from Manila Philippines. Thanks so much. email me [email protected]. Thanks


----------



## fantacmet (Mar 26, 2005)

I'm pretty broke, but just in case, how much do you want for your grill? Shipped to Oregon? 97220 to be exact.


----------



## mscozz (May 2, 2009)

*G2 KYB's*

Hey,
I was just checking to see if you still had those struts for sale 
cheers 

MScozz


----------

